# Female Muscle Thead - Mark II



## Quackerz

So since the other thread was destroyed by a certain member I'm taking it upon myself to create a new one.* Let me stress that this thread is not a hub for self promotion and is strictly images only.* Any behaviour that is outlined in bold will be reported as spam and subsequently removed, hopefully anyway, wish I was a mod now. :lol:

I'll get the ball rolling with my all time favourite Marissa Inda, love this woman's physique and she is also a world class powerlifter.

View attachment IMG_1195.JPG


View attachment IMG_1196.PNG


View attachment IMG_1197.JPG


View attachment IMG_1198.JPG


View attachment IMG_1199.JPG


Enjoy the thread guys, and please don't ruin it. (You know who you are).


----------



## Quackerz

@Omen669

@Janelle

You both contributed well to the original one, credit to omen for creating it, give me a hand in filling this one if you can.


----------



## Janelle

Quackerz said:


> @Omen669
> 
> @Janelle
> 
> You both contributed well to the original one, credit to omen for creating it, give me a hand in filling this one if you can.


 You beaut you :lol: ...

Got some photos that I will attempt to load tonight. My internet is so throttled at home

Lets hope this thread stays intact :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz

Janelle said:


> You beaut you :lol: ...
> 
> Got some photos that I will attempt to load tonight. My internet is so throttled at home
> 
> Lets hope this thread stays intact :whistling:


 Looking forward to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrwright

Dem quads doe


----------



## Quackerz

Sophie Arvebrink


----------



## dtlv

Quackerz said:


> So since the other thread was destroyed by a certain member I'm taking it upon myself to create a new one.* Let me stress that this thread is not a hub for self promotion and is strictly images only.* Any behaviour that is outlined in bold will be reported as spam and subsequently removed, hopefully anyway, wish I was a mod now. :lol:
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling with my all time favourite Marissa Inda, love this woman's physique and she is also a world class powerlifter.
> 
> Enjoy the thread guys, and please don't ruin it. (You know who you are).


 Am having a think about what to do with the other thread - technically no rules have been broken, but a certain members posting did kind of ruin it. Food for thought.

That aside, this second thread is a good idea, and I will mod this thread with your request in mind for it not to be a place for self promotion, and will delete any posts with that focus.

Tasteful pics appreciating the athletic female form only please guys and gals - and ideally lots of them :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz

dtlv said:


> Am having a think about what to do with the other thread - technically no rules have been broken, but a certain members posting did kind of ruin it. Food for thought.
> 
> That aside, this second thread is a good idea, and I will mod this thread with your request in mind for it not to be a place for self promotion, and will delete any posts with that focus.
> 
> Tasteful pics appreciating the athletic female form only please guys and gals - and ideally lots of them :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate, much appreciated. :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter

Porn star starts posting and everyone gets pissed.. UKM is so gay


----------



## gazzamongo

Sphinkter said:


> Porn star starts posting and everyone gets pissed.. UKM is so gay


 Depends on the porn star IMHO

Tbh I thought Krizstina was great in pans labyrinth, sorry her only good points ?!? Just out of shot there !


----------



## Sphinkter

gazzamongo said:


> Depends on the porn star IMHO
> 
> Tbh I thought Krizstina was great in pans labyrinth, sorry her only good points ?!? Just out of shot there !
> 
> View attachment 137198


 I'm gona be honest mate I've seen and masturbated to much worse


----------



## Quackerz

Sphinkter said:


> I'm gona be honest mate I've seen and masturbated to much worse


 Sorry mate, I'll stop sending you PM's. X


----------



## Sphinkter

Quackerz said:


> Sorry mate, I'll stop sending you PM's. X


 Don't


----------



## Quackerz

Sphinkter said:


> Don't



View attachment IMG_1235.JPG


 Annnnnnnd I'm spamming my own thread. It was bound to happen at some point.


----------



## gazzamongo

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BGiDwwKnvsf/?hl=en

watcha think?

Weird boner or niet comrade?

Some bio details here

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/russian-powerlifter-will-make-you-reconsider-condescending-terms-like-weaker-sex.html


----------



## Quackerz

Michelle Lewin.





































Lets also try to keep the thread on track guys, no more stupid posts or pictures please, serious posts of female fitness models/bodybuilders only if you can manage it.


----------



## gazzamongo

Quackerz said:


> Lets also try to keep the thread on track guys, no more stupid posts or pictures please, serious posts of female fitness models/bodybuilders only if you can manage it.


 Hey man, I know I'm probably on a sticky wicket trying to debate stupidity levels in any of my posts but the last one actually WAS serious. the gist being, how much is too much, where do you personally draw the line mass and androgen use wise.

I will however reflect upon my actions and try not to dick up your thread with irrelevant irreverence. soz


----------



## Quackerz

gazzamongo said:


> Hey man, I know I'm probably on a sticky wicket trying to debate stupidity levels in any of my posts but the last one actually WAS serious. the gist being, how much is too much, where do you personally draw the line mass and androgen use wise.
> 
> I will however reflect upon my actions and try not to dick up your thread with irrelevant irreverence. soz


 No worries mate, was not aimed at anyone directly. As for whether what is too much that is for the female in question to decide, it's their body and if they deem the risks to be worth the rewards then power to them IMO.

Personally I prefer the leaner fitness model look for women as it still displays a certain sense of femininity to me that I find appealing, but at the end of the day I can appreciate a woman that has achieved the goals she has set for herself in developing a solid physique regardless of whether I find it attractive or not and admire the image of strength that comes with it.

Only unfortunate thing is a lot of the women that take it to the extreme will suffer *a lot* of negative side effects in later life, one of the reasons I personally wouldn't recommend it or promote it but as stated can respect an individuals decision regardless.


----------



## gazzamongo

Quackerz said:


> No worries mate, was not aimed at anyone directly. As for whether what is too much that is for the female in question to decide, it's their body and if they deem the risks to be worth the rewards then power to them IMO.
> 
> Personally I prefer the leaner fitness model look for women as it still displays a certain sense of femininity to me that I find appealing, but the end of the day I can appreciate a woman that has achieved the goals she has set for herself in developing a solid physique regardless of whether I find it attractive or not and admire the image of strength that comes with it.
> 
> Only unfortunate thing is a lot of the women that take it to the extreme will suffer *a lot* of negative side effects in later life, one of the reasons I personally wouldn't recommend it or promote it but as stated can respect an individuals decision regardless.


 Just to clarify for any ladies reading when I said 'where do you draw the line ' I was speaking to what ones preference might be as a casual discreet observer , I certainly wasn't advocating it's mine or anyone else's business to tell a person how they should look # body sovereignty

And I agree , being 14 1/2 stone, lean ( and hella strong) at five foot four is pretty damned impressive, but no doubt the Russian lady may face health issues down the road sadly.


----------



## Quackerz

gazzamongo said:


> Just to clarify for any ladies reading when I said 'where do you draw the line ' I was speaking to what ones preference might be as a casual discreet observer , I certainly wasn't advocating it's mine or anyone else's business to tell a person how they should look # body sovereignty
> 
> And I agree , being 14 1/2 stone, lean ( and hella strong) at five foot four is pretty damned impressive, but no doubt the Russian lady may face health issues down the road sadly.


 Out of likes but would agree 100% mate, it goes without question.


----------



## gazzamongo

Just remembered who she reminds me of... a scaled up Juliette Bergman. Tiny waist , super wide shoulders, long muscle bellies . Quality


----------



## G-man99

Anybody have gym bitch on FB?


----------



## mrwright

All of these women are bigger and leaner than me

I'd gladly ve the bitch in the bedroom with them! "amazon position"


----------



## nWo

Paige Hathaway :redface:


----------



## Quackerz

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Paige Hathaway :redface:


 She looks phenomenal. Nice to see some positive contribution to the thread also, thought I was on my own here.


----------



## nWo

Quackerz said:


> She looks phenomenal. Nice to see some positive contribution to the thread also, thought I was on my own here.


 It's weird because I typically prefer brunettes, but if you ask me to describe the aesthetically perfect woman then it'd be Paige Hathaway.


----------



## Quackerz

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> It's weird because I typically prefer brunettes, but if you ask me to describe the perfect woman then it'd be Paige Hathaway.


 Would say brunette also, will admit she is a smashing blonde though.


----------



## nWo

Anyone like a bit of Rhonda Rousey? Not particularly muscular but still, she'd get RUINED.


----------



## nWo

Quackerz said:


> Would say brunette also, will admit she is a smashing blonde though.


 Going for Diosa Canales for hottest brunette :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Going for Diosa Canales for hottest brunette :thumbup1:


 10/10

I also like the leggings.


----------



## nWo

Quackerz said:


> 10/10
> 
> I also like the leggings.


 She's also done a lot of nudes which are easily accessible via Google :thumb Oh, and those samba dancing/strip videos, oh my...


----------



## superpube

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Anyone like a bit of Rhonda Rousey? Not particularly muscular but still, she'd get RUINED.


 I'm in love :wub:


----------



## Quackerz

Pauline Nordin........


----------



## Janelle

Hannah Bower. She is by far my woman crush. She is so sweet.


----------



## Quackerz

Janelle said:


> Hannah Bower. She is by far my woman crush. She is so sweet.
> 
> View attachment 137379
> 
> 
> View attachment 137380
> 
> 
> View attachment 137381


 Get me one for Christmas?


----------



## Janelle

Quackerz said:


> Get me one for Christmas?


 I already shot gunned her though (she mine)... I may share if you play nice.


----------



## Quackerz

Janelle said:


> I already shot gunned her though (she mine)... I may share if you play nice.


 I'm up for sharing.......


----------



## Janelle

Quackerz said:


> I'm up for sharing.......


 Done


----------



## Quackerz

Janelle said:


> Done


----------



## Janelle

Quackerz said:


>


 We are getting sidetracked.


----------



## Quackerz

Janelle said:


> We are getting sidetracked.


 

Ana Delia De Iturrondo ..............


----------



## Janelle

Vanessa


----------



## Quackerz

Kimberley Walford, needed an honerable mention, for a 72kg lifter she's a fu**ing beast, deadlifts something stupid like 530lb in comp, more than 99% of this forum, including me. Watch some her lifting videos, youll be convinced you dont train hard enough for the rest of your life.

View attachment IMG_1260.JPG


----------



## gazzamongo

Quackerz said:


> Kimberley Walford, needed an honerable mention, for a 72kg lifter she's a fu**ing beast, deadlifts something stupid like 530lb in comp, more than 99% of this forum, including me. Watch some her lifting videos, youll be convinced you dont train hard enough for the rest of your life.
> 
> View attachment 137430


 :0

Also


----------



## graham58

gazzamongo said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BGiDwwKnvsf/?hl=en
> 
> watcha think?


 its a man in a wig ,right


----------



## Omen669

graham58 said:


> its a man in a wig ,right


 Why is it a man in a wig?


----------



## graham58

Omen669 said:


> Why is it a man in a wig?


 with all that test in her veins its more male than female.


----------



## Omen669

graham58 said:


> with all that test in her veins its more male than female,i bet it has a clit bigger than a lot of guys dicks.


 You're obviously one of those men who feel inferior to women with much better physiques.

I wouldn't start throwing stones in a glass house.


----------



## Omen669




----------



## gazzamongo

graham58 said:


> its a man in a wig ,right


 Ponders.... Ah ( penny drops) ...this is a THINLY VEILED 'would bang?' thread isn't it !

Third leg notwithstanding (pls NOT standing  ) pretty jacked for a chick no ?

Oddly enough the reaction was less negative over on tmuscle when it was mooted that bro jefferey might be trans lol

#positiveencouragingladypenisnecessary?optimal!


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669

Christina Vargas


----------



## Omen669

Alina


----------



## Omen669

Paige


----------



## graham58

Omen669 said:


> You're obviously one of those men who feel inferior to women with much better physiques.


 :lol: lol how wrong you are ,a woman doesnt have a better physique than me ,women have a figure and i love women for there femaninity,but if big muscles turn you on go for it i dont care about your preference in gender.


----------



## graham58

Omen669 said:


> View attachment 135479
> 
> View attachment 135475
> 
> View attachment 135476
> 
> View attachment 135478
> 
> View attachment 135477
> 
> View attachment 135474
> 
> View attachment 135473
> 
> View attachment 135472


 thats better now you understand,femanine


----------



## graham58

Omen669 said:


> View attachment 135734
> 
> View attachment 135733
> 
> View attachment 135732
> 
> View attachment 135731
> View attachment 135730
> View attachment 135729
> View attachment 135728
> 
> View attachment 135727
> 
> View attachment 135726
> 
> View attachment 135725
> 
> View attachment 135724
> 
> View attachment 135723
> 
> View attachment 135722
> 
> View attachment 135721
> 
> View attachment 135716
> 
> View attachment 135715
> 
> View attachment 135714
> 
> View attachment 135713
> 
> View attachment 135712
> 
> View attachment 135485
> 
> View attachment 135484
> 
> View attachment 135483


 are you sure you like women. :confused1:


----------



## Omen669

graham58 said:


> are you sure you like women. :confused1:


 Now you're just making a fool of yourself and ruining the thread.

I think it's best you do everyone a favour, including yourself, and stop being such an ignorant areshole towards female lifters.


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Quackerz

@Omen669 I think you just used up all my likes. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Skye666 get your pics up


----------



## graham58

Omen669 said:


> Now you're just making a fool of yourself and ruining the thread.
> 
> I think it's best you do everyone a favour, including yourself, and stop being such an ignorant areshole towards female lifters.


 gosh so much hate in you ,dont you like a little banter.obviously not,anymore nasty remarks. feel free i find you funny :lol: .


----------



## Omen669

Quackerz said:


> @Omen669 I think you just used up all my likes. :lol:


 I'm that kind of guy I'm afraid :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

graham58 said:


> gosh so much hate in you ,dont you like a little banter.obviously not,anymore nasty remarks. feel free i find you funny :lol: .


 Derogatory comments toward females isn't banter, especially on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 get your pics up


 This is not appreciation I feel it's a [email protected] thread and I'm getting out before I get drowned in goodness knows what..


----------



## Omen669

Kate Austin


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> This is not appreciation I feel it's a [email protected] thread and I'm getting out before I get *drowned in goodness knows what..*


 You maybe thinking too highly of yourself there.


----------



## Omen669

Legend, Corey Everson


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> You maybe thinking too highly of yourself there.


 U can be in battle not hit directly but covered in shrapnel wounds.

On a side not I know my own worth il judge whether I think too highly of self ....


----------



## superdrol

I'll just add jet from gladiators!

View attachment IMG_4342.JPG


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> U can be in battle not hit directly but covered in shrapnel wounds.
> 
> On a side not I know my own worth il judge whether I think too highly of self ....


 You'd have to judging by the calibre of physiques posted so far.

Maybe think about getting some body armour.


----------



## Huntingground

Omen669 said:


> View attachment 135479
> 
> View attachment 135475
> 
> View attachment 135476
> 
> View attachment 135478
> 
> View attachment 135477
> 
> View attachment 135474
> 
> View attachment 135473
> 
> View attachment 135472


 OMFG!!


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> You'd have to judging by the calibre of physiques posted so far.
> 
> Maybe think about getting some body armour.


 What's ur issue with me????


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> You'd have to judging by the calibre of physiques posted so far.
> 
> Maybe think about getting some body armour.


 What I said clearly went over ur head...it's nothing to do wiith me thinking I'm better than any of the pics.....keep up


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> What's ur issue with me????


 What? I don't have one. I'm just replying to your messages and commenting on your comments in the wanky thread.


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> What? I don't have one. I'm just replying to your messages and commenting on your comments in the wanky thread.


 Ok then.....but it is a wanky thread....appreciation isn't just 500 pics of tits and ass is it ? Certainly not many words of appreciation!!


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> Ok then.....but it is a wanky thread....appreciation isn't just 500 pics of tits and ass is it ? Certainly not many words of appreciation!!


 They are toned glutes Skye..... As you can tell from my pictures, it's more about muscle than tits and ass. But it's good you noticed that as well :tongue:

I'm posting up the pictures, I can't do the words of appreciation as well.

Its in the hope that female muscle is more widely excepted. You must of seen the "jokes/banter" about female lifters in the first 2 pages. It shouldn't happen, ESPECIALLY on a BB forum. It seem like some people feel it's a male only sport/hobby. I bet they have their wives tied in the kitchen and do not let them drive.


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> They are toned glutes Skye..... As you can tell from my pictures, it's more about muscle than tits and ass. But it's good you noticed that as well :tongue:
> 
> I'm posting up the pictures, I can't do the words of appreciation as well.
> 
> Its in the hope that female muscle is more widely excepted. You must of seen the "jokes/banter" about female lifters in the first 2 pages. It shouldn't happen, ESPECIALLY on a BB forum. It seem like some people feel it's a male only sport/hobby. I bet they have their wives tied in the kitchen and do not let them drive.


 Lol but I think your collection of pictures is excessive perhaps more an obsession than appreciation...but anyway....I don't think u can make folk accept female muscle it's just one of those things that is either a personal preference or it isn't. Guys will ALWAYS do the jokes, 'she looks like a man' thing, she's too big etc no matter what and if it really wants to be appreciated on forums like this then it needs women to grow some balls as well as muscle. Stop running away when these guys start with their insults, but I guess they don't feel the need to prove themselves, and why should they. I think u are very aroused by women with muscle :lol: given the amount of appreciation!


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669




----------



## Omen669

Sophie Arvebrink

View attachment IMG_0169.JPG


View attachment IMG_0170.JPG


View attachment IMG_0171.JPG


View attachment IMG_0172.JPG


View attachment IMG_0168.JPG


----------



## anna1

This thread is a great inspiration

cant wait for my workout now

x


----------



## Janelle

Come back on here after a long time to see you boys have not kept this going. Tisk tisk

Isn't she a beauty


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> View attachment 152811


 I'm worried that my first thought seeing this was that she couldn't deadlift properly from there as her elbows are jammed inside her knees!


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm worried that my first thought seeing this was that she couldn't deadlift properly from there as her elbows are jammed inside her knees!


 Yeah , I think you should get that checked 

x


----------



## anna1

How could I forget another awesome greek ha

Anastasia Papoutsaki


----------



## SuperRips

Omen669 said:


> View attachment 135358
> 
> View attachment 135354
> 
> View attachment 135355
> 
> View attachment 135356
> View attachment 135357
> 
> View attachment 135353
> 
> View attachment 135350
> 
> View attachment 135351
> 
> View attachment 135352


 Amanda Holden looks ffiiiiiiiiiiittt :thumb


----------



## anna1

She's so hot I hate her :cool2:

Gal Ferreira Yates


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Maria Paulette Aranguren


----------



## Janelle

anna1 said:


> Maria Paulette Aranguren
> 
> View attachment 156339
> 
> 
> View attachment 156341


 She is gorgeous. Honestly the perfect combination of muscle and still keeping it feminine


----------



## anna1

Janelle said:


> She is gorgeous. Honestly the perfect combination of muscle and still keeping it feminine


 Yeah , I hate the bish :cool2:

x


----------



## Janelle

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I hate the bish :cool2:
> 
> x


 Hahaha


----------



## Mayzini

Janelle said:


> Hahaha


 hey Janelle, hows things ?? been ages since you have been on here ? hope all is good with you and studies etc all going well ?


----------



## Jack of blades

Omen669 said:


> View attachment 129431
> View attachment 129429
> View attachment 129428
> View attachment 129427
> View attachment 129426
> View attachment 129425
> View attachment 129424
> 
> View attachment 129423


 She's almost acceptable to rub one off to


----------



## Janelle

Mayzini said:


> hey Janelle, hows things ?? been ages since you have been on here ? hope all is good with you and studies etc all going well ?


 Heya! All is going great. Studies are going well. How about yourself. Yeah I read a lot just don't post often as I am currently doing nothing due to not having any time.


----------



## Mayzini

Janelle said:


> Heya! All is going great. Studies are going well. How about yourself. Yeah I read a lot just don't post often as I am currently doing nothing due to not having any time.


 all good, glad all is good for you nice to see you back.


----------



## anna1

Amy Fahdli 52 years old


----------

